# Canadian expat in UK seeking help sponsoring husband back to Canada.



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a Canadian expat living in England for almost two years with my British husband. We are now ready to move back to my country (Canada) with our newborn daughter who was born in the UK. We've been researching on the whole process of me sponsoring him and so on, but there is so much information and so many forms that we don't even know where to begin.

Has anyone had a similar situation and can you guide me in which direction to take to begin with?

Many thanks!


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

NadiyaCloudNine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm a Canadian expat living in England for almost two years with my British husband. We are now ready to move back to my country (Canada) with our newborn daughter who was born in the UK. We've been researching on the whole process of me sponsoring him and so on, but there is so much information and so many forms that we don't even know where to begin.
> 
> ...


Same situation but without kids...... Sponsor from uk is quicker (thru London consulate) if you have a job or wealthy. Otherwise in Canada but it's much longer and risky. Check out processing times online.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> Same situation but without kids...... Sponsor from uk is quicker (thru London consulate) if you have a job or wealthy. Otherwise in Canada but it's much longer and risky. Check out processing times online.


Hi conflict73,

We've started filling out forms already, beginning with the sponsorship form. I can already tell it'll be a long process but we're trying our best to be as accurate as possible.

What do you mean by sponsoring from the UK is quicker thru the London consulate?

Cheers!


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

NadiyaCloudNine said:


> Hi conflict73,
> 
> We've started filling out forms already, beginning with the sponsorship form. I can already tell it'll be a long process but we're trying our best to be as accurate as possible.
> 
> ...


You can do family sponsorship inside or outside Canada. If you have wealth or a secure job/home in Canada then that will stand you well, apply in London and the process is much much quicker. If you apply in Canada it is longer and the applicant cannot leave Canada.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> You can do family sponsorship inside or outside Canada. If you have wealth or a secure job/home in Canada then that will stand you well, apply in London and the process is much much quicker. If you apply in Canada it is longer and the applicant cannot leave Canada.


I see. Well we're currently applying from England with me being my husband's sponsor. I'm hoping this betters our chances, according to what you're saying. We will be selling our flat here in England in order to buy a home in Canada. But at the moment we've indicated family as the ones to house us for the time being. I also have a secure job where my former employer has assured me that my job is still available to me for my return. With these things in mind, Im hoping and praying these work in our favor for my husband and daughter.

By the way, I would have thought that applying from Canada would have been quicker, but I guess not?

Do you have a spouse sponsoring you conflict73?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

NadiyaCloudNine said:


> I see. Well we're currently applying from England with me being my husband's sponsor. I'm hoping this betters our chances, according to what you're saying. We will be selling our flat here in England in order to buy a home in Canada. But at the moment we've indicated family as the ones to house us for the time being. I also have a secure job where my former employer has assured me that my job is still available to me for my return. With these things in mind, Im hoping and praying these work in our favor for my husband and daughter.
> 
> By the way, I would have thought that applying from Canada would have been quicker, but I guess not?
> 
> Do you have a spouse sponsoring you conflict73?


It's better if you have a job in Canada as sponsor. I'm sponsor for my wife but I couldn't get a job prior to being in Canada. For the process I think that's the preferred way.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Applying outside of Canada is definitely quicker. Even from within Canada many people apply thru Buffalo (and then simply flag pole to activate their PR). I sponsored my wife from with Canada and it took about 15 months, my sister sponsored her partner through Buffalo and it took only 9 months.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> It's better if you have a job in Canada as sponsor. I'm sponsor for my wife but I couldn't get a job prior to being in Canada. For the process I think that's the preferred way.


Thanks for your insight and advice Conflict73 - much appreciated .


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Applying outside of Canada is definitely quicker. Even from within Canada many people apply thru Buffalo (and then simply flag pole to activate their PR). I sponsored my wife from with Canada and it took about 15 months, my sister sponsored her partner through Buffalo and it took only 9 months.


Hi Liam!

I'm so glad I know this now. I also heard that if an application is rejected and you've applied from outside Canada, then you can appeal the decision. Whereas if you applied within, you can't appeal?


----------



## conflict73 (Oct 18, 2013)

NadiyaCloudNine said:


> Hi Liam!
> 
> I'm so glad I know this now. I also heard that if an application is rejected and you've applied from outside Canada, then you can appeal the decision. Whereas if you applied within, you can't appeal?


Thanks NadiyaCloudNine, you're welcome. I believe you're correct about the appeals. The main thing is that the applicant can't do too much whilst waiting for the first stages of PR. That can create tension, boredom and frustration. I know I've seen it myself.


----------



## NadiyaCloudNine (Oct 8, 2011)

conflict73 said:


> Thanks NadiyaCloudNine, you're welcome. I believe you're correct about the appeals. The main thing is that the applicant can't do too much whilst waiting for the first stages of PR. That can create tension, boredom and frustration. I know I've seen it myself.


Hi Conflict73!

Yeah, waiting will definitely be the worst part. I still cannot believe it takes so long. When I applied for my spousal visa to come to the UK, it took five days for a decision to be made. I couldn't believe it! So the contrast in processing times will really take some patience.

Thanks again for your help


----------

